
Show HN: Key/Value Store as-a-Service - onuryilmaz
http://keyvalue.xyz
======
xena
It looks like this has SSL configured and listening, but there is no
certificate or private key loaded:

    
    
      [~] : openssl s_client -connect 54.243.85.55:443                                                             
      CONNECTED(00000003)
      140150585800568:error:14077438:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:tlsv1 alert internal error:s23_clnt.c:769:
      ---
      no peer certificate available
      ---
      No client certificate CA names sent
      ---
      SSL handshake has read 7 bytes and written 201 bytes
      ---
      New, (NONE), Cipher is (NONE)
      Secure Renegotiation IS NOT supported
      Compression: NONE
      Expansion: NONE
      No ALPN negotiated
      SSL-Session:
          Protocol  : TLSv1.2
          Cipher    : 0000
          Session-ID:
          Session-ID-ctx:
          Master-Key:
          Key-Arg   : None
          Krb5 Principal: None
          PSK identity: None
          PSK identity hint: None
          Start Time: 1486834426
          Timeout   : 300 (sec)
          Verify return code: 0 (ok)

~~~
onuryilmaz
Yes, there were some problems due to certificates and they are updated for API
server now. Thank you for your interest!

------
nicolaslem
I'm not sure this solves a real problem developers have. I have never heard
from anyone that storing key/values was a pain.

A wide range of popular key/value stores exist and are easy enough to manage.
Cloud provider also offer cheap managed stores.

~~~
nkkollaw
I never had the need to store key/value pairs, but I would definitely consider
a similar service. Why not?

------
mk4p
Typo in the terminal screenshot:

>
> [http://api.keyvalue/xyz/c98ab8e0/myKey](http://api.keyvalue/xyz/c98ab8e0/myKey)

`api.keyvalue/xyz` vs. `api.keyvalue.xyz`

~~~
onuryilmaz
Fixed, thanks!

------
ap46
>Do you need high available, flexible and dynamic key/value store for
coordination, notification, feature flagging and more?

Doesn't exactly evoke confidence. Are they being explicit that the free tier
won't have availability. Is there an SLA or even an estimate?

~~~
onuryilmaz
Thank you for pointing this out! I have already updated the text for
enterprise setup because that was not the intention.

SLA is in progress but the system is planned to be up & free with the current
usage.

------
hoschicz
Where are the docs? SLA? Support for more complicated data? Support for
WebSockets to alleviate TCP handshakes?

------
koolba
Add SSL. With LetsEncrypt, it's table stakes.

~~~
jeremyjh
If they don't know this much, what else don't they know? Not to mention they
don't disclose anything about the team or company other than it is "Made with
Love in Istanbul". No reason not to assume its a kid who has never hosted a
production service in their life.

~~~
hilti
Exactly. Instead I would totally code up my own self hosted key/value store in
a couple of hours than trusting this website.

------
billhathaway
Since each new key request creates a uuid, wouldn't someone need to store that
uuid in local key/value store in order to retrieve values from this k/v?

$ curl -X POST
[http://api.keyvalue.xyz/new/key1](http://api.keyvalue.xyz/new/key1)
[http://api.keyvalue.xyz/3b629f4d/key1](http://api.keyvalue.xyz/3b629f4d/key1)

$ curl -X POST
[http://api.keyvalue.xyz/new/key2](http://api.keyvalue.xyz/new/key2)
[http://api.keyvalue.xyz/3eea0e2c/key2](http://api.keyvalue.xyz/3eea0e2c/key2)

~~~
FlorianRappl
I guess their primary target isn't generating keys on the fly, but rather
using already defined keys (set / get value). But I agree, it would make sense
to have the ability for reusing an existing UUID.

------
yev
Is this a joke or for real?

------
zepolen
I just ran a script to store about 20 keys/second and the counter is going up
by 1-2 per second. Something is way off.

------
polygot
I have a few questions:

\- how long will my data be stored for?

\- how big can a single key be?

\- how many requests can I make per hour/day?

------
cpeterso
Also consider jsonbin, a "pastebin for JSON" service. The aim of the project
is to provide a simplified data store for tinkerers.

[https://jsonbin.org/](https://jsonbin.org/)

~~~
tomcam
Good site! Thank you.

------
evv
It feels like this is a missed opportunity to use a content-addressable store.
It would be super valuable to have the capability of hashing content and
knowing when you don't need to re-download it.

------
kevinb7
Is there a way to batch requests? I'd like to be able to get/set more than one
value at a time. It'd also be nice to be able to get a list of all my keys
just in case I forget.

------
memracom
A web front end to memcache? I wrote one in Python 5 years ago. This is
trivial stuff, although configuring your nginx proxy or whatever, takes some
study. SSL can have 0 security if you do it wrong. I like the HIPAA advice
from here [https://luxsci.com/blog/level-ssl-tls-required-
hipaa.html](https://luxsci.com/blog/level-ssl-tls-required-hipaa.html)

------
fiatjaf
I think this shouldn't be used to store application or user data, but could be
actually useful for less important data used by cron scripts and scheduled
jobs for which you would otherwise use a small local database or text files.

------
elastic_church
Any advantage over firebase?

------
drivingmenuts
Didn't a similar service just shut down recently due to lack of profitability?

------
zeroba
So this is basically CouchDB?

~~~
zeroba
But without TLS?

~~~
atmosx
My thought too :-P could be a redis though with a rest API

------
mkrishnan
supports CORS?

